
Ask HN: JavaScript blob compression - galazzah
I need to compress a blob of binary data in JS before it gets sent to a compute engine. Iv&#x27;e checked out GZIP.js and JZIP.js but I don&#x27;t think they do what I want to do. Any ideas?
======
mike_r_parsons
[http://nodeca.github.io/pako/](http://nodeca.github.io/pako/)
[http://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-
string/index.html](http://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-string/index.html)

